# The 2020 Humor and stuff thread



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 85966


That would be me!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2019)

Me, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 86004


It's a nO BRAINER


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 86051


It wasn't the cat Icould not stand.  It was that woman.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2019)




----------

